# Straight Talk APN Settings? HALP!



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Recently I purchased a Nexus 4 and an AT&T Straight Talk sim card. I've tried every combination of APN settings I could find after several Google searches and the only one that I could receive data on was the APN provided from Straight Talk's website (http://straighttalks...upport-data.php). Unfortunately I have had absolutely no success in sending or receiving MMS. Does anyone have any suggestions for APN settings? I'm really stumped on this one.

EDIT: And of course after three days of working on this, I figured it out a half hour after I post this.. Well for posterity's sake here are the settings that worked for me.

Name: Whatever you want
APN: tfdata
Proxy: not set
Port: 80
MMSC: http://mmsc.cingular.com
MMS Proxy: mms2.tracfone.com
MMS Port: 80
APN Type: not set

Everything else was eith not set or at it's default setting.


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> Recently I purchased a Nexus 4 and an AT&T Straight Talk sim card. I've tried every combination of APN settings I could find after several Google searches and the only one that I could receive data on was the APN provided from Straight Talk's website (http://straighttalks...upport-data.php). Unfortunately I have had absolutely no success in sending or receiving MMS. Does anyone have any suggestions for APN settings? I'm really stumped on this one.
> 
> EDIT: And of course after three days of working on this, I figured it out a half hour after I post this.. Well for posterity's sake here are the settings that worked for me.
> 
> ...


yes the evil apn settings will get you. For example if you use the pta apn from att you will get faster date speeds on your nexus 4 or galaxy nexus. I know this because I have both. The only catch is you have to have a lte data plan. I have one because Ive had several lte att phones. I guess they put all there effort into the towers that use lte now.


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

try this

Name

straight talk

APN

tfdata

Port

80

MMSC

http://mms-tf.net

MMS Proxy

mms3.tracfone.com

MMS Port

80

http://straighttalkbyop.com/program.php


----------

